# How long should my lab puppies walks be?



## fionapullan (May 8, 2009)

Hey, we have been taking Barney out for about a week now but we wondered how long in time we should actually be spending out with him...we dont want to cause him any hip problems later on in life but at the same time we dont want to not be giving him as much exercise as he needs.... he is 13 weeks old on wednesday! thanks xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry i cant help but someone will be along soon to ansew.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I think the recommended time is 5 minutes per month of life, per day - so you'd be looking at 15 mins, either in one go or split into two walks.

However I think that applies to lead walking - ie on hard pavements where you keep going... if the exercise is offlead, I think you can add a few mins because grass is softer (less impact on joints) and the dog can rest if he feels like it.

If you find he's still very lively (which you probably will lol) then short training sessions, especially clicker sessions, tire them out beautifully


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Who invented the "5mins per 'whatever in life'" concept?

I know a lot of jumping and high impact motion could potentially damage the joints and things but walking, running and general play shouldn't matter too much.

If you had a two year old kid that was up and about you wouldn't restrict them to 5mins walking, toddling and attempted running twice a day.

Dogs are born to move. They are up and about in no time and if left alone in a wide open space they will charge around and play for ages but once they are tired they will lie down and relax contentedly having got the exercise they need.

You could be cautious and take your pup out for a specific time i.e. 20mins or an hour but the pup will tell you when it's had enough.

If I took my dog out for just 30mins every day when he was a 6month pup I would have had no house left, a bored dog and he would not have enjoyed the variety of activities he has.

Even after you have walked your pup for 20-30mins you still play with them at home expending energy and playing games, learning new tricks or whatever so it's a pretty redundant theory.

You know your dog and all dogs are individual so it's your call on how long you walk them for.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

For lab pups up until about six months of age, it is five mins per month of life for formal exercise, so lead walking. I have no idea who invented this 'rule' but its worth sticking to, over exercising can potentially damage the developing joints (as can using a harness to walk them when young apparently). 

Young pups shouldn't need lots of formal exercise, they need play to build up their co-ordination and muscles, but they also sleep an awful lot, and as long as they aren't getting too many E numbers, you will get the occasional restful moment.

As mentioned above, jumping down off things, and going down lots of stairs is also something you should try and restrict, although it isn't easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanx Hutch6 I totally agree with you..maybe we need a thread/sticky abolishing/correcting that ridiculous 5 mins rules 

Seriously the 5 mins/months rule is only a rough guideline concerning forced exercise; high jumping, pulling, fast running and to some extent walks on the pavement (hard for the young joints) but even then I doubt it is really useful in any way.

Its all about being reasonable, just like with a kid and restricting muscle building exercises for the first year or so.
For normal walks (in the park/forest etc) its all about being mindful of the pup, and what his body language says about his level of tiredness..
Also being careful during the summer to not walk to much during the hotest hours to prevent overheating.
My dog was out for over an hour most days during his first few months, 1 walk in the fields off lead and 1 wallk to the park where he usually played with other dogs until he was completely exhausted and it was time to go home 
Without that he would have been driving me (and himself) completely mental!!

And of course walks should be combined with mental stimulation/training/obedience etc especially with a pup...

xx


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to say, that although I answered the OP's question, and did the best I could with my own pup, I do wonder just who came up with the "5 minute rule" and why.

I know that larger breeds need to be more careful with exercise, and for longer, but with breeds such as Border Collies etc.... well, what do farmers do? Do they keep their youngsters on limited exercise? I can't see them breaking off from a day in the fields to take the youngest dog back for a rest....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know about farmers and border collies, but I do know from speaking to those who work and compete with their dogs, amongst which are obviously Labradors, they do not overdo the first year. They don't train jumping until after the dog has matured physically, and the main focus on young pups is just play exercise and basic training, all of which is done off lead. 

Whoever thought up the five min rule is just following a basic concept, if you put a dog on a lead it hasn't got much option but to follow you, and dogs love walks, its up to the humans to make the decision about what is best for their dogs. Indie, my bitch who needed two ops to repair her knee, would never say no to a walk, even if she's feeling a bit stiff and lame.

I do know someone who walked her Lab pup for at least three hours a day, right from when she got him. By the age of six months he had a terrible gait, they don't live near me any more so I don't know what he looks like now walking.


----------



## casey (Mar 20, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> For lab pups up until about six months of age, it is five mins per month of life for formal exercise, so lead walking. I have no idea who invented this 'rule' but its worth sticking to, over exercising can potentially damage the developing joints (as can using a harness to walk them when young apparently).
> 
> Young pups shouldn't need lots of formal exercise, they need play to build up their co-ordination and muscles, but they also sleep an awful lot, and as long as they aren't getting too many E numbers, you will get the occasional restful moment.
> 
> As mentioned above, jumping down off things, and going down lots of stairs is also something you should try and restrict, although it isn't easy.


It was John Weller (you know him as JohnW)  who coined the phrase many years ago, and it is an ideal rule of thumb for all medium to large breed dogs, but especially those who have a possible tendency to environmental hip dysplacia..


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I never knew that!! 

JohnW is a lovely chap, and has oodles of knowledge about many breeds!!! I've picked his brains on a few occasions in the past.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi, we have a 6month lab and by no means am i an expert! but i'd say bout 30mins a day maybe split into 2 15mins walks, i think it also depends on how much your playing and maybe if ur playing catch in the back garden. maybe at this stage i think its more about walking on a lead, so maybe just 15/20mins a day is ok. we now take fletcher for 30-40min walk 2-3times a day and he still gets a lot of playtime, we also have a huge back garden where we play fetch.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The 5 min rule defo needs a few amendments. My chihuahua puppy was fully grown at 7months, some giant breeds will still be growing til 18months.
When mine were little we just walked 10mins to the park then I sat on a bench and let them wear themselves out playing so they could do as much as they wanted.


----------

